# Tenacious D!



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 18, 2008)

*Man, I actually love all of there songs, they're pretty funny too. Such awesome songs to just chill out to.*


----------



## skiskate (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah they are hilarious. Saw them live, they brought out the bong of destiny and were hitting it on stage.


----------



## Joker52 (Jun 21, 2008)

Best Movie ever, favorite line...

Two air vents ... up on the roof ... that's what the guy was talkin' ab- ... SHIT!


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 25, 2008)

Tenacious D.. lol

and they let this guy host the kids choice awards.

oh well.. better than lindsay lohan and her no panties ass..

12 yr old girls dont need to see that thing as a rolemodel.


----------



## Single White Pistol (Jun 28, 2008)

You can't mess with The D!


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 28, 2008)

*Or Jables.





*


----------



## Joker52 (Jun 28, 2008)

i'm watching shallow hall on fx. LOL


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 28, 2008)

i still havent got to see the whole movie V_V


----------



## alwaysbloodshot12 (Jul 10, 2008)

I saw them at the paramount in Seattle on their pick of destiny tour. It was awesome. Kyle hit out of a bong during their acoustic set. Jack ate some mushrooms during their electric set (which took place in hell!) but I'm 99% sure they weren't real.


----------



## wormy.butt (Jul 13, 2008)

i'm not too much a fan of their music but i saw a movie of theirs that had me crackin' up.

i have respect for them, nonetheless.


----------



## wormy.butt (Jul 13, 2008)

...and apparently, jack black and buckethead are friends.

lulz.


----------



## stonerboy1 (Jul 22, 2008)

yea they are fuckin awesome


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 24, 2008)

Gotta love the D... Wonderboy is one of my personal favorites. 

"High above the mucky muck castle made of clouds, there sits wonderboy sitting oh so proudly. Not much to say, when you're high above them mucky muck. YEAHH!"

OMG Buckethead is amazing as well! I just discovered them the other day... I love that song 'Waiting Hare' with Serj Tankian. 

I want to see both of these bands live. Bad.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

wormy.butt said:


> ...and apparently, jack black and buckethead are friends.
> 
> lulz.


funny. i love tenacious d, i got that shit on my ipod 
lol


----------



## candylime12 (Sep 27, 2008)

they are one of the best acoustic style bands that are doing something diffrent .
just need to here some new stuff


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Sep 27, 2008)

Old thread.. ha... Tenacious D is working on a new album.. Slowly but surely...



> *New album and touring (2008&#8211;present)*
> 
> _Main article: D Tour: A Tenacious Documentary_
> 
> ...


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 27, 2008)

A new album?

Yes!

Tenacious D is one of my favorite bands.


----------



## DopeFeen (Sep 30, 2008)

Tenacious D HANDS DOWN just awsomefuckingshit!


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 30, 2008)

Climb upon my faithful steed, 
Then we gonna ride, 
gonna smoke some weed. 
Climb upon my big-ass steed, 
And ride, ride, ride. 

Eeeee-eee-eee-eeeee-eeeee-eee-eee-eeeee-eeeee-eeeee-eeeee, 
What's the name of the song, *Explosivo! *


----------



## cream8 (Oct 2, 2008)

TodayIsAGreenday said:


> Climb upon my faithful steed,
> Then we gonna ride,
> gonna smoke some weed.
> Climb upon my big-ass steed,
> ...


thats my fucking jam


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh shit, there's a bear
Could you hand me that shotgun, buddy
Also that chair?
We're fighting a bear
Now your life's in great danger 
And you don't even care

It's rare... to me
Can't you see?
It's rare... to me
Can't you see?
It's rare... to me
Say a prayer... for me
Cuz it's rare to be in Tenacious D

Friends will be friends - they're running naked in the sand
Friends holding hands - they'll someday surely form a band
Friends will be friends - they say that friends are friends to the bitter end
As long as there's a record deal we'll always be friends
As long as there's a record deal we'll always be friends






So sweet ! Just payin my respects.


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 2, 2008)

Lots of times when me and KG are watchin'
All the fuckin' shit that goes down at City Hall,
We get the feeling we should fuck shit up, 
Yeah we should fuckin' start a riot.
A Riot!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 2, 2008)

I watched The Pick of Destiny again today.... I <3 that movie...


----------

